

OkCupid banner for adblock users - mike_esspe
http://akcdn.okccdn.com/media/img/template/image.png

======
rstep
Not sure about it. I have a similar problem - my website
<http://www.brainleg.com> (structural java exception search engine for java
developers) is currently supported only by ads, and it is very tempting to put
some message to users who use adblocker. Yet as a visitor of a website I would
be turned off by an aggressive message like this. Perhaps something more
polite would make more sense?

------
Spoom
If I saw that banner, given everything that OkCupid has done for me (I am
married now, after all), I would donate the $5 instantly. This is a smart
response to a user that some companies would see as the enemy.

